
Netflix Has 76,000 Secret Movie Categories - chewymouse
http://www.popularmechanics.com/culture/movies/news/a18888/netflix-hack-genre-list/
======
chewymouse
Someone pastebinned the list before the takedown if you find it valuable:
[http://pastebin.com/RgKZuDLq](http://pastebin.com/RgKZuDLq)

